# Post pictures of your cats in boxes



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Honest....this was NOT posed....I have NO IDEA how he got into a closed box.
All I did was take the box down (with Tommy inside) and put it on the floor to take the picture.


----------



## Markz2k (May 13, 2005)

Gloria...










Tigger...


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Would litter box count?? :lol:


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice to see your kitty pictures Blinkin'! 

Here are Twinkie and Sugar, they LOVE boxes with a passion


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Lacey'sMuM said:


>


I haven't seen those kitties before -- whose are they? They are beautiful!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Satan doesn't do boxes...i wish he did but he's weird


----------



## Good_Queen_Bess (Dec 16, 2005)

timskitties said:


> He's saying, "I'm hiding, you can't see me! Put your fingers through the hole at your peril!"
> 
> They're ALL so cute.
> 
> How can Satan not like boxes? That's weird! 8O :lol:


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)




----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)




----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

[/img]









[/img]


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Lacey'sMuM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


those two were kitties we had a few years ago. They were the most stunning cats ever. Identical brothers except for their eyes. Hercules had green eyes and Zeus and a green eye and a blue eye. The most wonderful cats ever and we miss them so much!


----------



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey, found these on the camera from a while back, hope you enjoy!

*The Great Escape!*

















(everytime Baz put his head out Cassis whacked him with that top flap, just"BAM", right in the kisser)

*Pssst, hey kid, c'mere...*


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Really funny pictures!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

My Thai RIP sweet baby








Sundance








My boys Linx & Sundance


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Aweee everyones bubbys are so cute. 

Heres beautiful Cassie in the giant doggie/cat cardboard box house









And heres Hanzel tellin me to stop getting the tinel out of the box and pay attention to him.


----------



## Good_Queen_Bess (Dec 16, 2005)

Blynkk said:


> Hey, found these on the camera from a while back, hope you enjoy!
> 
> *The Great Escape!*
> 
> ...


How on earth did he get behind all the packaging?  Awwww!!


----------

